
Functional programming is not a paradigm - onemoresoop
https://dev.to/notriddle/functional-programming-is-not-a-paradigm-1p8o
======
ncmncm
More a religion, in practice.

But "paradigm" is not well-defined, so you can't really say anything is or
isn't.

------
anon1000
Hundreds of textbooks and academic work

versus

One lil blog post.

